# 서형 and much more



## emaestro

I got a text from someone.

어제 만났던 서형 이란 사람입디아. 통화가능시간이 언제인지요?

Google translates it like this:

Yesterday I met a man named re-writable. When the time stamp. Calls?

It doesn't make any sense.  Can someone please help me figure it out?


----------



## swlee66

어제 만났던 서형 이란 사람입니다. 통화가능시간이 언제인지요?

Hello, I'm 서형(seo-hyeong)whom you met yesterday .What time can I call you ?


----------



## emaestro

Thank you so much!  Who says that computer are so wonderful?  They do a horrible job at translating!


----------



## Rance

To give little more details:
서 is the last name of the person.
형, in this case, is 의존명사 and it implies that they are around the same age, not necessarily older.


----------

